# Training Schedule



## Chu-Chulain (Oct 23, 2002)

I posted this on the General Kenpo forum, but everyone was too busy with politics, Sirs, Mrs and Drs!

Maybe someone could provide some insight within this forum??

What kind of training regime do most non-instructors have or reccomend?

What sort of weekly breakdown in activity is appropriate between:

Basics (kicks, blocks, strikes, stances, etc.)
Maneouvers / combination moves
Techniques
Forms/ Sets
Sparring
Stretching
Cross Training (weights, aerobics, etc.)
Other??

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

My arnis instructor focuses on one thing each night--forms one night, weapons another, empty hand another, sparring another. He rotates them though: Week 1 it's Mon. Forms, Tues. Weapons, Wed. Empty Hand, Thurs. Sparring, , then Week 2 it's Mon. Sparring, Tues. Forms, etc.

My JKD isntructor picks one very specific theme for two weeks and gradually builds on it, then switches to another theme.


----------

